# Canon Demonstrates Industry-Leading 4K ‘Glass-to-Glass’ Workflow at IBC2015



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2015)

```
<strong>LONDON, 13 July 2015</strong> – Canon Europe will be demonstrating its end-to-end professional 4K workflow at IBC2015, the leading global tradeshow for media and broadcast professionals in Amsterdam, Netherlands. Canon, having exhibited at IBC for more than three decades, will showcase its first-class 4K range in its entirety for the first time in Europe – with 4K lenses, sensors and reference displays, all on show to demonstrate the company’s advanced glass-to-glass 4K workflow.</p>
<p>The Canon stand will include dedicated areas for live capture, providing visitors with the opportunity to get hands on with Canon’s 4K and Full HD product range through a series of shooting scenarios, review and editing processes. A variety of live demonstrations including cinema shooting and documentary shooting will also be available to visitors,</p>
<p>Canon’s Cinema EOS range has transformed the professional video industry since its introduction in 2011, with leading sensor technology, lens heritage and innovative product updates. In April 2015, the range expanded with the introduction of the next generation of 4K imaging devices, including the EOS C300 Mark II, a 4K video camera, and the DP-V2410, a lightweight and robust 24” 4K reference display. Both will be on display in Europe for the first time at IBC.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“As the industry realises the benefits of 4K within a professional workflow, Canon has been developing our product range to meet the needs of our professional imaging customers,” said Kieran Magee, Marketing Director, Canon Europe. “Canon recognises that demand for higher quality production is going to grow. This year at IBC Canon will be displaying the full set of tools needed for this next step forward in versatile 4K content production.”</p>
<p>At the show, broadcast and cinematography professionals will be able to get hands-on with Canon’s full range of 4K and Full HD products including the recently launched XC10 and the EOS C300 Mark II cameras, as well as having the opportunity to experience the full power of its optics portfolio. Industry professionals will also be able to experience the full power of the company’s optics portfolio with the opportunity to touch and try Canon’s extensive range of lenses, from broadcast to cinema and EF lenses.</p>
<p>Canon’s IBC stand can be found at Hall 11, stand E50.</p>
<p>For more information regarding Canon’s professional products and services please visit, <a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com" target="_blank">http://cpn.canon-europe.com</a></p>
```


----------

